# My kitty gender



## Enourhan85 (May 25, 2021)

What is my kitty’s gender I am confused


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Two holes is female.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Male.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Yep, looks like a male. @Mosi two holes are a male. Males look like this : and females looks like this ¡


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Raq said:


> Yep, looks like a male. @Mosi two holes are a male. Males look like this : and females looks like this ¡


You are right about the punctuation mark. I only meant that the male has a penis and one hole (the renal opening) whereas the female has a renal opening and a vaginal opening.....two holes. The penis might look a bit like a hole (which threw me off here) but of course it is a protrusion, rather than being actually a hole. Nevertheless, I stand corrected on this particular kitten.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

Looks male to me too. The way I tell is there is usually a greater distance between the renal opening with a male cat than with a female cat. The space between is where the scrotum will eventually be once the cat has matured. Obviously a female doesn't need this space and so the distance between the rectal and genital is often smaller.


----------

